# Fun in the Barley Fields (Pic Heavy)



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh what fun! they look so happy!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great shots of a beautiful bunch. I especially like the few that have all 4 dogs together with their tongues hanging out:. They obviously had fun


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and I love the ones in the barley fields. Your furkids are gorgeous.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all the pictures, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Your Goldens are Stunning! I love the tongue shots....:wavey:
Excellent Pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Beautiful pictures - I love all of those big smiles


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a very fun day! The pictures are great too!


----------



## midnightstar (Aug 1, 2009)

Cute pictures they all look like they are having fun. :yipee:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very, very nice pictures. You dogs are awesome!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awwwww!!! Cute pics!!! Your dogs are gorgeous. I love the ones with all their tongues hanging out the best 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh my! Beautiful, beautiful dogs!!  They look so happy!


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful pictures - beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing the photos!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are look so beautiful! And obviously having toms of fun


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you all for kind compliements. They were so happy I brought the chuck-it out. Its been pretty hot so their fetching has been limited.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is one fine look of golden retrievers you have grown in your field. What kind of fertilizer do you use?


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a lovely crew, Ash, lookin' like they were having a great time!


----------

